#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Certificação Mikrotik

## willer

Boa tarde galera.

Alguém sabe de alguma empresa em Belo Horizonte ou São Paulo que da treinamento da mikrotik e aplica prova de certificação?

----------


## Cedriot

http://telecom.wdcnet.com.br/treinam...rotik-mtcna-3/

----------


## ricromero

www.entelco.com.br

----------


## Acronimo

> Boa tarde galera.
> 
> Alguém sabe de alguma empresa em Belo Horizonte ou São Paulo que da treinamento da mikrotik e aplica prova de certificação?



Em Belo Horizonte pode procurar a MWT NETWORKS do meu amigo Nicola, ligue la e fale com o Pablo

www.mwtnetworks.com.br

----------


## ricromero

> Em Belo Horizonte pode procurar a MWT NETWORKS do meu amigo Nicola, ligue la e fale com o Pablo
> 
> www.mwtnetworks.com.br



kkkkkk, até o Silas do "Código Da Vinci" trabalha na mwt..........

Sem contar no proprio Acronimo que fez uma ponta no filme........rsrsrsrsrsrsrs


Hein Rodrigo??????rsrsrsrsrsrsrs

----------


## Acronimo

rsr quase famoso rsr @*ricromero*

----------


## Guilhermealonso1

Olá amigo Segue o link de uma escola em São-Paulo a qual eu fiz o curso de MK e gostei muito.

--> http://tecnoponta.com/

--> http://tecnoponta.com/cursos/mikrotik-router-os/

----------


## rondygirao

Existe algum treinamento que não seja presencial para certificação mikrotik ?

----------


## Acronimo

Não tem

----------

